# Why A Carboy?



## tatmattd (15/12/10)

Noob alert. Don't get me wrong, I am genuinely mystified. I've read and read, and researched and researched, and I cannot find any particularly good reason for using a carboy. It seems to me my system of primary fermentation for 1 or 2ish weeks in the Primary fermenter then Bottle conditioning for a month or so seems to do the job just fine for run of the mill ales. So can somebody answer me why is there such a huge addiction to the use of a carboy? Am I missing something? It does seem to be more of an American thing then Australian. I just can't work it out, can someone answer this one for me please. Cheers Matt


----------



## raven19 (15/12/10)

I think they are great for long term beers like Lambics, as glass wont 'breathe' like plastic.

Glass is a good solid surface harder to scratch hence should be a smoother surface to clean and keep clean. you can flame the lip of the vessel when yeast harvesting

Problems are the narrow neck re: cleaning, drop one and its cuts ahoy, can be a pain in the ass to siphon out of too.

The yanks to love them for sure. I still prefer on a typical brew to use my plastic fermentors, easy to access for cleaning.


----------



## jbirbeck (15/12/10)

I've found they are easy to siphon out of. Love mine...but the ease of a tap in plastic is best.

Don't know why one would use the carboy over the plastic fermenter but for those bug like beers. But I do like mine


----------



## Tanga (15/12/10)

Winemakers use them because they are impervious to oxygen (whereas plastic fermenters aren't). This is good because many wines takes a lot longer to ferment (a few months at least) and wine oxidises in the present of oxygen (giving some damn nasty flavours).


----------



## legham (15/12/10)

Very Interesting to look at while the beer is in different stages of fermentation.


----------



## zebba (15/12/10)

raven19 said:


> I think they are great for long term beers like Lambics, as glass wont 'breathe' like plastic.


Is it really an issue for lambics? I mean don't the pro's often use oak barrels and stuff for lambics?

This is an honest question. I've really grown fond of lambics and gueuzes and wanna have a go myself. I hear that glass is best because it doesn't breath, but I'm worried that when it comes to lambics this advice is the same as the advice told by many audio salesmen - sounds good until you dig deeper and realise you are spending far more than necessary for no gain whatsoever...


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/12/10)

Zebba, I don't think (IMHO) it is necessarily Lambic specific, more a reference to long or extended fermentation, where oxygen permeation can be an issue. Some lambic bugs take a long time to finish out (not really experienced here), also meads which have extended fermentation and conditioning times.

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans (15/12/10)

longer funk is in contact with plastic the harder its going to be to kill also. and it stains and is hard to clean etc etc. not inmpossible just more difficuklt than glass.

and someone correct me if im wrong but arent carboys in the US dirt cheap?


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> and someone correct me if im wrong but arent carboys in the US dirt cheap?



Given their fairly prolific use, I'd say it is a fair assumption.

Cheers SJ

Edit Morebeer.com has 5 gallon carboys for about $33US


----------



## WarmBeer (15/12/10)

Better bottle - $49.95 for 23lt model

No personal experience with them, but the presenter at ANHC (admittedly the Aus importer, so not exactly impartial) said they were as impervious to oxygen as the glass carboys, and a hell of a lot harder to smash into a million pieces.


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/12/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Better bottle - $49.95 for 23lt model
> 
> No personal experience with them, but the presenter at ANHC (admittedly the Aus importer, so not exactly impartial) said they were as impervious to oxygen as the glass carboys, and a hell of a lot harder to smash into a million pieces.



To me, they just seem that much more difficult to clean, given the shape and the limited neck opening. Glass carboys however are lovely and smooth inside.

Cheers SJ


----------



## zebba (15/12/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> Zebba, I don't think (IMHO) it is necessarily Lambic specific, more a reference to long or extended fermentation, where oxygen permeation can be an issue. Some lambic bugs take a long time to finish out (not really experienced here), also meads which have extended fermentation and conditioning times.
> 
> Cheers SJ


That's a good point re: meads and other types. I'm really only concerned about lambics atm, if I lived closer to a store that sold the cantillon range i'd be broke by now...



> longer funk is in contact with plastic the harder its going to be to kill also. and it stains and is hard to clean etc etc. not inmpossible just more difficuklt than glass.
> 
> and someone correct me if im wrong but arent carboys in the US dirt cheap?


I'm not concerned about getting rid of the funk, as in my mind I'll have a series of lambics going non-stop, so the fermenters for the lambics will stay with the lambics. Good points about the stain and cleaning, and if the glass was as cheap here as it is in the uS that would be a very compelling argument. Alas, it' ain't as cheap as the US!


----------



## zebba (15/12/10)

Someone just sent me a G&G link and it turns out the prices aren't what I thought... And I"m sure I looked just a few days back and decided that the sizes were inconvenient and the prices excessive... I was wrong on both counts. Good range of sizes, reasonable prices. Sounds good.

edit: ahhh, the good list is under winemaking, not beer making.


----------



## bcp (15/12/10)

The reason they're used in the US is that they were, as suggested, dirt cheap and available in the US due to the bottled water market.

I'll eventually get some for things I want to ferment long term, such as lambics or barleywine. I prefer the idea of glass to HDPE or other plastics, although the better bottle is a tempting alternative.


----------



## bear09 (15/12/10)

Seriously being able to see the brew fermenting is unreal. I could watch it for hours. I really like being able to see it.

Cleaning is a breeze. I use this stuff called Oxypher from G&G. Dump it in there and 48 hours later it is sparkling.

I have never looked back.


----------



## katzke (15/12/10)

We use glass because that is what we used to get and use. Now we use plastic buckets with lids.

I have never seen a plastic fermentor like you use in the USA. But I have not looked either.


----------



## tatmattd (15/12/10)

Thanks for all the replies. I checked online about oxygen permeability an it appears pretty negligable, anyway not so much that anyone tasting a beer would complain "Ah, yes I can taste this was brewed in HDPE plastic not glass!". Interesting point about brewing Lambics in a carboy, I'm still not quite sure why when you could bottle condition them. I also reckon in bottles a long term brew could be stored easier and more discretely than a great hulking carboy taking up space. I do appreciate being able to see the fermenting action. My HDPE fermenter has a clear top which allows some peeping so I'll have to conceed I am jealous of the viability aspect. Cheers Matt


----------



## zebba (15/12/10)

tatmattd said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I checked online about oxygen permeability an it appears pretty negligable, anyway not so much that anyone tasting a beer would complain "Ah, yes I can taste this was brewed in HDPE plastic not glass!". Interesting point about brewing Lambics in a carboy, I'm still not quite sure why when you could bottle condition them. I also reckon in bottles a long term brew could be stored easier and more discretely than a great hulking carboy taking up space. I do appreciate being able to see the fermenting action. My HDPE fermenter has a clear top which allows some peeping so I'll have to conceed I am jealous of the viability aspect. Cheers Matt


Lambics take 12+ months to ferment. I reckon if you bottle them as you seem to be implying after a few weeks, you'd have a lot of broken glass to clean up.


----------



## tatmattd (15/12/10)

Zebba said:


> Lambics take 12+ months to ferment. I reckon if you bottle them as you seem to be implying after a few weeks, you'd have a lot of broken glass to clean up.


 Ah,I get it now, Thanks Zebba. Sorry to anyone who thought this was patently obvious. Matt


----------



## raven19 (15/12/10)

Zebba said:


> Is it really an issue for lambics? I mean don't the pro's often use oak barrels and stuff for lambics?
> 
> This is an honest question. I've really grown fond of lambics and gueuzes and wanna have a go myself. I hear that glass is best because it doesn't breath, but I'm worried that when it comes to lambics this advice is the same as the advice told by many audio salesmen - sounds good until you dig deeper and realise you are spending far more than necessary for no gain whatsoever...



'Wild Brews' is a great little read if keen on some funky goodness in your brews. I highly recommend it as a read.

There is discussion in that book (or somewhere on the net iirc!) between permeability of various vessel materials. With some being ultra low, others permeating a high amount of oxygen into the brew.

Sorry if I'm dragging this thread a little :icon_offtopic: Off Topic.


----------



## MHB (15/12/10)

One reason and one reason only, I can think of a dozen reasons not to use a carboy, but 25 litre glass bottles are just too dam sexy more brewing porn.

MHB


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (15/12/10)

legham said:


> Very Interesting to look at while the beer is in different stages of fermentation.



That was my thought too, especially if you have and aggressive yeast, my coopers starter ate my last brew up from 1048 to 1010 in 24 hours, that i would have liked to have watched!!


----------



## Carboy (15/12/10)

MHB said:


> 25 litre glass bottles are just too dam sexy
> 
> MHB




+1 to that :super:


----------



## tatmattd (15/12/10)

Ok, So let me get this straight, They're good for long term storeage of lambics. They're damn good for a perv on those naughty naked brews. So has anyone concidered selling a whole heap of fermenters to the Americans, surely there's got to be a quid in that! Cheers Matt


----------



## thesunsettree (15/12/10)

tatmattd said:


> Ok, So let me get this straight, They're good for long term storeage of lambics. They're damn good for a perv on those naughty naked brews. So has anyone concidered selling a whole heap of fermenters to the Americans, surely there's got to be a quid in that! Cheers Matt


I'd think this would be one reason - Edit Morebeer.com has 5 gallon carboys for about $33US


----------



## white.grant (15/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> longer funk is in contact with plastic the harder its going to be to kill also. and it stains and is hard to clean etc etc. not inmpossible just more difficuklt than glass.
> 
> and someone correct me if im wrong but arent carboys in the US dirt cheap?



They used to be but costs have gone up recently as they are no longer reliably manufactured. I recall there was something about it on the brewing network a year or so ago. 

But Carboys were really cheap as there were literally millions of them lying around. They were originally used on office water coolers, but as plastics began to replace them in the 80s they found new duties (much like corny kegs did) in the home brew scene. 

5 gallons seems to be a really useful volume. It's interesting to note that a Jerry can also holds about 5 gallons.

cheers

grant

EDIT: Tautology


----------



## manticle (15/12/10)

tatmattd said:


> Ok, So let me get this straight, They're good for long term storeage of lambics. They're damn good for a perv on those naughty naked brews. So has anyone concidered selling a whole heap of fermenters to the Americans, surely there's got to be a quid in that! Cheers Matt




Long term storage of anything, not just lambics. I currently have a cherry ripe porter maturing in glass as well as some funky beers. If you ferment in plastic but don't want to tie up a fermenter for several months, you might consider another vessel. Additionally, as was mentioned before, they are less susceptible to infection. If you've ever had one and had to chuck a fermenter away, you'd realise this is a boon.


----------



## DUANNE (15/12/10)

im sure ive heard jamil on a few podcasts mention that he used to do sours in plastics but prefers glass now due to the extra oxygen leaching into plastics giving a stronger acetic character. on a more personel level i use glass on funky type beers because i can see whats going on better(im sure a pellicle looks a lot better in glass) and there is no doubt once cleaned and sanitised a glass carboy is clean and sanitised where in plastic i would always have my doubts.its also a lot less easy to take a sample so at the end of a 12 month ferment i will have some beer left! on a side note has anyone on here used the glass carboys with a tap in the bottom the same as a plastic fermentor and if so are they any good?


----------



## schooey (15/12/10)

sheesh... nobody else here has a 9 year old son?

Why a carboy?

Because I can....

and because mans' curiosity is endless; we love to see shit happening


----------



## [email protected] (15/12/10)

I use both.

The glass carboy is used for anything where I want to make the best beer possible.

While the glass carboy is a little more inconvenient (heavier, no tap, and less volume) compared to the plastic fermenter it has the following advantages:

* the narrow opening means that there is less chance of any dust etc getting in when the the fermenter is opened.
* I can flame the top before recovering yeast etc to sterilise.
* I'm more sure it is sanitary when fermenting any beers that I want to age - doesn't scratch.
* when you pick it up it doesn't flex and suck back O2 or airlock liquid into the beer. 
* As I syphon from the top when transferring I don't pick what is on the bottom of the fermenter. 
* You can see the yeast dancing away while they do their thing.


----------



## zebba (15/12/10)

raven19 said:


> 'Wild Brews' is a great little read if keen on some funky goodness in your brews. I highly recommend it as a read.


Thanks. Usually I'm a "brew as you feel" brewer, but if it's going to be sitting there for 18 months before I can try it I probably wanna get it right


----------



## Mattese (15/12/10)

MHB said:


> One reason and one reason only, I can think of a dozen reasons not to use a carboy, but 25 litre glass bottles are just too dam sexy more brewing porn.
> 
> MHB




Big stainless brewing vessels and big glass fermentation vessels... Oh yeah...


----------



## mh971 (15/12/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Better bottle - $49.95 for 23lt model
> 
> No personal experience with them, but the presenter at ANHC (admittedly the Aus importer, so not exactly impartial) said they were as impervious to oxygen as the glass carboys, and a hell of a lot harder to smash into a million pieces.




One reason I have been thinking of obtaining a glass carboy or a stainless steel fermenter is BPA. With a recent new addition to the family and the subsequent reaquainting ouselves with all the latest literature on do's and don't's for babies this BPA thing kept coming up. BPA is a compound often used in plastics. Check here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bisphenol_A and you can see why it has become an issue.

BPA is present in almost all disposable plastic water bottles, and I believe also those large spring water bottles that look suspiciously like the 23lt Beer bottle advertised here (although I am happy to stand corrected, with appropriate evidence). Until recently many plastic baby bottles and other products also contained this compound.

The almost necessary use of plastic fermenters unless you can afford $1000 for a conical or a few hundred extortionate $(is that a word) for an imported carboy has always seemed at odds to me with a hobby that has such a natural and almost organic feel to it. 

We need a local glass producer to flood the market with cheap Aussie made carboys in my opinion. I'd take 3. Maybe one of our site sponsors could initiate a market research studty and get the movement away from plastic going.


----------



## bum (15/12/10)

Stop giving babies beer and the plastic fermenters cease to be an issue.


----------



## DUANNE (15/12/10)

Mick71 said:


> One reason I have been thinking of obtaining a glass carboy or a stainless steel fermenter is BPA. With a recent new addition to the family and the subsequent reaquainting ouselves with all the latest literature on do's and don't's for babies this BPA thing kept coming up. BPA is a compound often used in plastics. Check here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bisphenol_A and you can see why it has become an issue.
> 
> BPA is present in almost all disposable plastic water bottles, and I believe also those large spring water bottles that look suspiciously like the 23lt Beer bottle advertised here (although I am happy to stand corrected, with appropriate evidence). Until recently many plastic baby bottles and other products also contained this compound.
> 
> ...



wouldnt you still have to use a plastic syphon?


----------



## felten (15/12/10)

stainless siphon!

BTW the better bottles are, according to their website, BPA free. I'm pretty sure (from googling around) that the HDPE fermenters we use are BPA free as well, if they do contain it then HDPE is very stable and unlikely to leach it.


----------



## [email protected] (15/12/10)

Mick71 said:


> The almost necessary use of plastic fermenters unless you can afford $1000 for a conical or a *few hundred extortionate $(is that a word) for an imported carboy* has always seemed at odds to me with a hobby that has such a natural and almost organic feel to it.



I picked up my 23L glass carboy for $60. Where are you get a price of a few hundred from?


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (15/12/10)

I use glass almost exclusivly. Bitch to lift, dangerous, heavy etc etc, but I've never had an infection issue, and (if I can continue to avoid smashing one and severing a femoral artery in the process) they last forever.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (16/12/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> I use glass almost exclusivly. Bitch to lift, dangerous, heavy etc etc, but I've never had an infection issue, and (if I can continue to avoid smashing one and severing a femoral artery in the process) they last forever.



I use the glass carboys exclusively as well. I find them very easy to clean with a special carboy brush and the right cleaning ingredients. You can't use boiling water in them, they shatter, but you can buy a grip clamp that screws nicely onto the lip for easy carry and they also have support of additional equipment that allows them to be used upside down which gives it a conical bottom. The surface is very smooth and they are impervious to oxygen. It's smoother than stainless steel but who's ever seen a 1000l+ carboy or any glass used for commercial use in a large format? I've never had an infection with the glass carboys and I can't say the same with their plastic cousin.

I can easily rack from one carboy after primary fermentation, into a second carboy and let it sit for 2 weeks or more without worry. 

Use what you feel comfortable with, experiment if you are passionate about it. Last time I bought a carboy, it was $55, with the exchange rate now, they should be a bit cheaper. Take good care of them and they should last longer than plastic. Plus, it's awesome watching fermentation at work!!!


----------



## Zizzle (16/12/10)

I was a carboy skeptic until I moved to the US.

Turns out they are much easier to clean than I imagined. Soak and the big bottle brush does wonders if needed at all.

Have used glad wrap instead of the airlock a few times. Much easier to do on the smaller glass neck than a bucket.

Being able to see when the yeast has settled helps with knowing when to transfer to secondary or the keg.

I miss being able to take a sample easily via a tap. But doing that probably contributed to infections I have had in the past.

It seems me that the carboys are a lower infection risk, but I have no hard evidence to back that up.


----------



## [email protected] (16/12/10)

For lifting a carboy I place mine a milk carton. this makes it a lot easier to lift and gives it some protection from being knocked.

The one thing I do have a problem with is trying to keep the bung in when the carboy is slippery with starsan. I have resorted to sticking a short piece of 1" PVC hose in the neck and then the bung into the hose which seems to work.

Anyone have any solution to this or knows where you can get silicon carboy caps here in Australia?


----------



## manticle (16/12/10)

Grain and grape sell silicon tapered bungs. Otherwise the old glad wrap and rubbeer band should be fine for primary.


----------



## [email protected] (16/12/10)

Thanks Manticle. Will look into it.


----------



## eamonnfoley (16/12/10)

+1 on better bottle. No odours, full visibility, unbreakable. I have a thick glass wine carboy that I dont use - scared I will drop it.
I also use the beerline supplied by betterbottle. Its barrier tubing and totally inert. I dont trust the basic vinyl or poly beerline - I think it taints beer ever so slightly.


----------



## going down a hill (16/12/10)

I have just bottled my first brew, my Dad had a few carboys or as he calls them _demijohns _lying around at his place which he gave to me to start brewing. I agree about watching it ferment in glass, it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## FreeBaseBuzz (16/12/10)

going down a hill said:


> I have just bottled my first brew, my Dad had a few carboys or as he calls them _demijohns _lying around at his place which he gave to me to start brewing. I agree about watching it ferment in glass, it's a beautiful thing.



Want to share 1 with a fellow beginner  ??


----------



## going down a hill (17/12/10)

FreeBaseBuzz said:


> Want to share 1 with a fellow beginner  ??



No chance, the other went to work for me on my second brew while the other is drying. Nice try  .

They are a pain to dry though.


----------



## Zizzle (17/12/10)

Does anyone use a carboy cap?









They do look a bit suspect don't they?

This bloke even sucks on them for his siphons.

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f11/siphoning-carboy-cap-2910/


----------



## sim (22/3/11)

Just bumping... Anyone use, or seen these in aus? im keen.

sim




Zizzle said:


> Does anyone use a carboy cap?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ratchie (22/3/11)

sim said:


> Just bumping... Anyone use, or seen these in aus? im keen.
> 
> sim


Incider had somethings like those at the last case swap


----------



## fraser_john (23/3/11)

I use one all the time and it is fantastic. 

I put my racking cane through the middle hole and then attach a sanitary filter on the other then blow in through the sanitary filter to start a syphon, easy peesy, sanitary etc.


----------



## sim (23/3/11)

yeah im keen, where did you get one john? 

incider?


cheers,
sim


----------



## pdilley (23/3/11)

I use carboy caps with stainless steel siphon racking canes, tubing and hepa filter disks for the easiest "piece of piss" siphoning job you could ever do in brewing with no moving parts to break.

Carboys are an Mm'erican thing and most of the glass carboy factories have shut down (Mexico, etc.). You will find glass demijohns more readily in Oz, usually hand blown in Italy.

And a full better bottle will shatter just as readily as a full glass carboy or demijohn so I see no benefit to them. I'm fully kitted out with 19 glass fermenters from 5 to 54 litres capacity range as I can't decide what I want to brew next and don't want to wait for one to come onto an empty cycle .

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## sim (23/3/11)

Brewer Pete said:


> And a full better bottle will shatter just as readily as a full glass carboy or demijohn so I see no benefit to them. I'm fully kitted out with 19 glass fermenters from 5 to 54 litres capacity range as I can't decide what I want to brew next and don't want to wait for one to come onto an empty cycle




holy smokes, thats alot o glass, and some encouragement - last night i was reading about the horror stories and berieving my switch to glass. the stainless syphon style is what im chasing, start it with co2 etc. and il make my own adaption with a silicon bung if necessary, but the carbouy caps look lush, if i could find one in silicone id be all over em.


sim


----------



## adryargument (23/3/11)

Would have to agree on the strength of the glass carboys. Dropped one or two from 1+ meters and they bounce nicely.


----------



## pdilley (23/3/11)

The caps never touch any liquid in the glass demijohns, only the stainless racking cane and the contents of a glass demijohn is not at near boiling temperature so silicon is not required.





http://morewinemaking.com/search/103266/be...ies_for_Carboys

We don't have all the parts in Oz to build it ourself at non-insane prices so I picked up 3 or 4 from the USA.

The whole kit only costs $14.95 (now $18.95/$19.95 from falling US Dollar).

**EDIT: If you want good deal on shipping from the USA even if sites won't or charge too much then Price USA (google them) will let you ship to their Oregon USA location and then get 65% off the price of FedEx shipping to Australia and won't give you any run arounds.

Now depending on the bulk deal you have to factor in some international shipping cost component, then shipping locally postage + packaging. To save on local posting costs if every local brew club in Australia participates then its only a single mini-bulk mailing to the club officer who will then bring them to the next meeting for all club members.

The easiest way to start a siphon. In 2 seconds you have your siphon working with no effort and no contamination as the hepa filter is involved (we can get the hepa filter locally but the price in Oz is close to $9 and then add shipping on top of that. So almost the whole price of the whole kit from the USA!)

The movie is here to see no moving parts to break, and siphon in seconds: Link to Movie of Siphon in action. 
http://morebeer.com/public/video/siphonstartweb.mov


What you get in the kit:

26 inch Stainless Racking Cane (66 cm long)
Red Sediment Reduction Tip (on the bottom of the cane)
Yellow Carboy Hood for 6.5 Gallon Carboy (fits demijohns, carboys, anything you slide the rubber hood down and make a seal for the 2 seconds for starting siphon)
5' 3/8" ID Vinyl Tubing
Stainless Hose Clamp
Sterile Air Filter (hepa filter)



Of course this is for full size fermenters and would be big for 5 litres but if you buy and ship over a 5 litre size siphon you are stuck in case you want to use it with big fermenters. With the large fermenter kit you can look silly but still get it in a 5 litre glass Growler is my thinking.

From the site:

Simply blow into the sterile filter, which slightly pressurizes the carboy, causing beer to flow out. This is hands down superior to the numerous other methods of starting a siphon (and we have tried them all!) No sucking the end of the tube, no plungers with faulty gaskets, no shaking, no filling up the tube with unsterilized water, nothing to break, no contamination, no disturbing the sediment, and no fuss. Can you tell we really like it!

How to Use Attach the Sterile Siphon starter assembly by firmly pushing the orange or yellow carboy hood over the mouth of the carboy. Slide the stainless racking cane to the desired depth, just about the sediment level and blow into the white, sanitary air filter for 2-3 seconds. Blowing through the filter forces beer out through the racking cane, starting the siphon. There is no need to worry about contamination from your mouth, as the sanitary filter removes 99.98% of airborne bacteria. For a video demonstration, check out the video below.

Tip to Remove Oxygen in Line We suggest that as your starting the siphon you pinch the clear, flexible tubing near the racking cane. Release the pinch on the tubing after 1-2 seconds, while continuing to blow through for an additional second. This will cause the clear vinyl tubing to fill completely with beer, eliminating oxidation that can occur in siphoning when your line is not completely full and beer is mixing with oxygen.

Special Tip for Additional Use of Sterile Siphon Starter on Brew Day
During the brew day fill your carboy with sanitizer as normal. Take the red tip off the end of the stainless racking cane and insert Siphon Starter assembly into carboy filled with sanitizer. Blow on filter to begin siphoning sanitizer out of carboy. As the sanitizer empties the carboy fills with filtered air, leaving a sanitized, bacteria free environment to fill your beer into.

About the White Sterile Filter: There are two sides to the filter - an "in" and an "out". The direction you use doesn't matter, however, you want to take note of which way you first push air through it and always keep it that way. There is an arrow on the edge of the filter housing that we use to keep the air flow going one direction when using it. The filter should never get wet, so don't try and sanitize it by dunking it in sanitizer. If you want to clean the outside of it, use Alpet D2. To store the filter, use a little tinfoil on the "In" of the filter and store in a zip-lock bag.


----------



## sim (23/3/11)

sweet! iv got some hunting to do. im so finished with using (and endlessly throwing away) plastic screw in taps.

cheers,
sim


----------



## Carboy (23/3/11)

fraser_john said:


> I use one all the time and it is fantastic.
> 
> I put my racking cane through the middle hole and then attach a sanitary filter on the other then blow in through the sanitary filter to start a syphon, easy peesy, sanitary etc.




+1


----------

